# Whelen light recommendation



## cleansweep007 (Oct 21, 2008)

Help me out plow guys !!!
I am in search of a good light that will show up day or night for my snow removal business. In search of a couple magnet mount lights for our trucks. I was looking at the whelen guardians tonight and they dont look too bad. Main concern showing up during the day time. I want no excuse for people not seeing us but it can't break the bank either. Thought the guardian looked like a good halogen light for us. Any suggestions or comments are needed. Seems like whelen is the brand a lot of you guys use.
Thanks for your help and happy plowing !!!

Tim Aten
Clean Sweep Lawn Care serving the cedar valley area.
www.cleansweeplawncare.com


----------



## NorthSideSnow (Oct 30, 2008)

Its hard to beat Federal Signal for reliability.


----------



## OSLIGHTS (Dec 27, 2007)

All depends on what you want to spend.. What kind of money per truck? I will give you recomendations by price level...

Whelen G1 Rotator- Halogen, 1 year warranty

Whelen G7 Dual Strobe- Strobe, 2 year warranty

Whelen Responder- 6 LED Modules 5 Year warranty


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

I have two of the highlighter halogen versions, they are very bright.


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

Consider amp. draw too, -unless that is not an issue with your trucks. LED's have very low draw, and great reliability. You pay a little more up front but down the road they really can save you headaches. Personally I run a Whelen Mini Liberty LED Mag Mount. For me it's a great little light, excellent day time visibility and at night you just can't miss it! I don't like what I call "flash back" at night so this light with the four corner linear LED's works for me. Good luck.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

Sho-Me is good to


----------



## cleansweep007 (Oct 21, 2008)

Where is a good website to check out these whelen lights ?


----------



## 01SMOKINSD (Sep 25, 2008)

I would recommend the Code 3 mini 420. Its a halagen bar thats very bright and very reasonably priced. I have run one for about 6 years now, clear dome red filters for a vol fire dept im on and dont have 1 complaint. I would recomend the suction ccup/ mag mount over the plain magnetic mount for the simple reason of not leaving rust rings on the roof of your truck. Neither light will blow off, have personally been over 90mph and never had any trouble. Should be able to pick one up for under $130. Good website to check out is www.lshlights.com or www.galls.com. Good luck!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

lshlights.com can take FOREVER to ship something (took them two months to ship two strobe bulbs to my friend) Strobesnmore.com seems to be great to deal with and has a good selection as well!


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

www.emergencyvehiclesolutions.com


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

www.sirennet.com


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

http://www.lshlights.com/AMAZING/itemMatrix.asp?GroupCode=420LB&eq=&MatrixType=1


----------



## cleansweep007 (Oct 21, 2008)

The only prob i have is my truck is a extended cab and those led and strobe bars are so short they kind of get lost on my roof with so much space on the roof.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

cleansweep007;620867 said:


> The only prob i have is my truck is a extended cab and those led and strobe bars are so short they kind of get lost on my roof with so much space on the roof.


You may want to invest in a full size LED bar, but that gets expensive quick.


----------



## cleansweep007 (Oct 21, 2008)

I was thinking about a whelen justice mini light bar. You guys have any thoughts on these light bars. They look fantastic day or night. During the day time is big for me so what do you think ?


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

cleansweep007;621058 said:


> I was thinking about a whelen justice mini light bar. You guys have any thoughts on these light bars. They look fantastic day or night. During the day time is big for me so what do you think ?


I have one, I have videos and pics on the 2nd page,

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=63458


----------



## cleansweep007 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey does anyone have a video of the whelen mini justice on their truck. I have seen the promo video from the manufacturer but my more interested on a vehicle video. Also any recommendations for a light that works good for a extended cab truck.
Thanks !!!


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

refer to the link I just posted above. I have several videos on the bar on my truck at night and in the day. they are on the second page. and its on an ext cab dodge dakota with a camper shell.


----------



## Mike - Tac 2 (Apr 11, 2008)

cleansweep007;620867 said:


> The only prob i have is my truck is a extended cab and those led and strobe bars are so short they kind of get lost on my roof with so much space on the roof.


I would think that if someone was that close to your truck that they can't see a mini-bar, it's probably too late. They'll surely see it before that time. Unless you mean cosmetically.


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

I have a Ford with the extended cab, the Whelen mini LFL Liberty mag mount works just fine for me! I don't need anything more for plowing. It gives PLENTY of warning!


----------



## DHDB (Oct 27, 2008)

Check this out. (2) strobe enclosed mini bar, black shield to block out the sun on bright days. 32 watt output (very bright), 3 amp draw (very low amp). If you are going to power this up thru cig lighter, keep your amps below (4 amp) don't want to burn out your electrical system with too many amps. Good company. Light is made by NOVA Industries. And you can't beat the price ($189).

http://www.awdirect.com/strobe-mini-lightbars/


----------



## cleansweep007 (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks to everyone that had a input on the light situation. Especially Murphyslaw, and rcpd 34 !!
I am choosing between two of them. 
Here is one http://storesense2.megawebservers.com/HS4886/Detail.bok?no=96

Here is the other one. http://www.aolights.com/catalog/pro...d=326&osCsid=44e190f7fb73c4dc0ab92a9d6ec25565

Let me know what you fella's think of these two !!


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

I hate to tell you, but that K-Force think looks like knock off chinese junk. The Sho-Me is very good though. I think I have an extra one of these new in the box somewhere:

http://www.able2products.com/Update/11_1200_A08.htm

It's been on a shelf for over a year, but it's new in the box. I never got around to using it on my new truck and finally went with all interior LED's. PM me if you have any interest.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

I went back and looked at that first site and everything they have there is knock off chinese junk. These folks take American design; _patented_ American designs and copy it by reverse engineering. Then they mfg it in china at a fraction of the costs, ship it over here illegally and sell it on the cheap. :realmad: Never paying royalties to the folks who designed it or ivested in the Research and Development. There is little recourse buyers have when the thing fails. Sorry to rant, but this sort of thing pisses me off. :angry:


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

the k-force looks like a cheaper version of the Slither. be it the slither is a 1/3 priced copy of the talon bars.


----------



## cleansweep007 (Oct 21, 2008)

I would rather if I can then stay with American made equipment. I thought something seemed funny since that was such a nice light for such a reasonable cost. Thanks rcpd34 and murphyslawn for saving me some more hassle. I think I will go with that showme light. The one I sent as a link looks like a good one. What's your guys opinion ?


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

yup, able 2 show-me makes a great product.


----------



## NorthSideSnow (Oct 30, 2008)

ThankYou I will re - post


----------



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

What about the Whelen Slim Miser LED? Anyone know about this light? Any good? Bright?


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

Doom & Gloom;622990 said:


> What about the Whelen Slim Miser LED? Anyone know about this light? Any good? Bright?


there a good dashlight .. for the money ..... or you can get the Whelen Slimlighter which is above my rearview mirror only about $40 more then the slim miser .... either or good choice


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

rcpd34;621992 said:


> I went back and looked at that first site and everything they have there is knock off chinese junk. These folks take American design; _patented_ American designs and copy it by reverse engineering. Then they mfg it in china at a fraction of the costs, ship it over here illegally and sell it on the cheap. :realmad: Never paying royalties to the folks who designed it or ivested in the Research and Development. There is little recourse buyers have when the thing fails. Sorry to rant, but this sort of thing pisses me off. :angry:


my exact thoughts ..... i never heard or seen half of these brands before ... its like that LED VERVE bar .... sad part poeple actually buy the crap use it for the winter time .... by the time winter's done soo is the $300 dollar LED bar ... LOL ..


----------



## cleansweep007 (Oct 21, 2008)

Good news I finally ordered a light. I ended up ordering the sho-me light and should be here sometime this week. Thanks for all the help and I will post pics soon of it. Better hurry up though they are prediciting snow already !

Tim
www.cleansweeplawncare.com


----------



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

I just got my Whelen Responder today, I love it! Now I think I'm going t get a Whelen slim miser and call it quits on the lights. Plus I already have my HAW strobes front and rear. I will get pics posted soon.


----------



## fedele172 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Whelen Lights*

I agree with everyone's response. I own a company called Task Force Lighting. Here are several things to think about:

There are many differences in lights now a days. There are Rotating lights, strobes, and leds. Obviously leds are todays type of light and all leds are brighter than any halogen or strobe out there. They have very little power draw and the are very bright. You said that you want bright. They don't get any brighter than Whelen. The Guardian bar is a decent cheaper bar. If you want top of the line, you may want to think about a Liberty half bar.

The other lights mentioned code3, sho-me, and federal signal are also good. There is pretty much a standard warranty of 5 years on leds and they are usually rated for 100,000 hours of steady burn time.

If you want to discuss different light set-up or light bars, please call me at 315-521-9092 or email me at [email protected].


----------



## John911 (Mar 7, 2006)

Don't know if you get the catalog at home but try www.northerntool.com - they seem the carry a lot of the Whelen lights this thread has been discussing.


----------

